
Show HN: Cli to post code reviews and merge requests - librid
https://github.com/ericforbes/post-review
======
librid
Hey all!

I am sharing my post-review tool with you all in hope for some feedback. The
tool allows you to quickly create a post-review/merge-request/code-review from
the command line.

It currently supports GitHub and GitLab+EE. Let me know what you think.. thank
you!

~~~
sytse
Looks cool, thanks for supporting GitLab!

~~~
librid
Wow, thank you for taking a peek. <3 GitLab

